# Per Nilsson should be worshiped



## ALLEGAEON (Oct 31, 2009)

Just Saying....The guy is a beast. In my opinion he has maybe the best style of any newer aged metal guitar player. If you havent checked out his playing you should. Extremely tasteful....


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, he should.

But no vids? Really? 



lol



(Starts at 3:00)


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm sure most fans have already seen this...


But yeah he's one of my fav. players


----------



## ALLEGAEON (Oct 31, 2009)

There we go, thanks for posting some vids. Im lazy. Especially like the Per Nilsson ski instructor vid


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 31, 2009)

His solos are why I listen to Scar Symmetry.... always really cool


----------



## Vletrmx (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm not a fan of Scar Symmetry, but he is an amazing guitarist.


----------



## Quantumface (Oct 31, 2009)

amazing amazing amazing. probably my favorite.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 1, 2009)

What can I say, he gets me wet.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Nov 1, 2009)

Per is an incredible lead player. His PHRASING makes his solos SO memorable. Someone should send a link of this thread to his myspace page... maybe we'll get a new member.


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 1, 2009)

^ on all counts. Per really is an amazing guitarist!


----------



## cyril v (Nov 1, 2009)

he needs to do a solo album, stat.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 1, 2009)

He's a fab player indeed, and justly deserves the praise people give him. Simple as that.


----------



## Harry (Nov 1, 2009)

Per is a beast of a guitarist.
No more needs to be said.


----------



## yellowv (Nov 2, 2009)

I friggin love the dude.


----------



## B36arin (Nov 2, 2009)

He is fantastic, I LOVE his leads! Having said that, Scar Symmetry are probably as heavily produced as Dragonforce. I've heard lots of people say that Per Nilsson struggles to pull off most of his stuff live, and it's probably the smoothest stuff in the universe on the albums. Not to say that studio magic is cheating, I LOVE Scar Symmetry. But he'd have to pull the stuff off flawlessly live on a regular basis to be considered the best, like Jeff Loomis and Fredrik Thordendal do, but from what I've heard he doesn't do that.


----------



## cyril v (Nov 2, 2009)

B36arin said:


> He is fantastic, I LOVE his leads! Having said that, Scar Symmetry are probably as heavily produced as Dragonforce. I've heard lots of people say that Per Nilsson struggles to pull off most of his stuff live, and it's probably the smoothest stuff in the universe on the albums. Not to say that studio magic is cheating, I LOVE Scar Symmetry. But he'd have to pull the stuff off flawlessly live on a regular basis to be considered the best, like Jeff Loomis and Fredrik Thordendal do, but from what I've heard he doesn't do that.



I thought the same thing too (i haven't seen them live yet), he's just slick as fuck and it's mind boggling to think someone could replicate as smoothly as on the album.

with that said, the FPE video is pretty damn convincing.

also\/


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Nov 3, 2009)

GitarTurk : Per Nilsson ( Scar Symmetry ) Interview

Here's an interview where he talks about his influences, why he picked up a 7 string, etc. Pretty cool... apparently he's really into Vai and Holdsworth...


----------



## Quantumface (Nov 3, 2009)

actually about him live and shit is he improvs alot. or changes shit. either hes damn bored or theres some stuff hes skippin for some reason.


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 3, 2009)

The interview I've had planned with Per and Jonas for aaaaaaages should finally be done soon, for those who care. So many ridiculous technical errors


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Nov 4, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> The interview I've had planned with Per and Jonas for aaaaaaages should finally be done soon, for those who care. So many ridiculous technical errors


 

Hell ya, I've been waiting like a year for the interview!


----------



## ALLEGAEON (Nov 6, 2009)

Well as far as production goes, its hard sometimes when doing your own production (cuz Jonas the other guitar player most of theirs) to not want everything to be super slick and perfect and to not over do it since they have all the time in the world to get it done. I have seen them numerous times and he always seems to do pretty well, although i will admit i am usually pretty hammered at shows,hahahaha.


----------



## asphyx123 (Nov 18, 2009)

Damn I wasn't aware there was an interview planned with them. Looking forward to this.

I wouldn't expect most people to be able to pull off solos live as they do on the album (and I don't want to know in some cases how many times artists had to record a certain solo until they decided that this was the final version). But I think he does really well in live situations. Somebody mentioned Loomis before. I am a huge Loomis fan but there's some clinics videos where even he, when asked to play a specific song said he can't pull that one off at the moment as he hasn't played the song for a while.

Sometimes it's also hard because in the studio the guitar parts were recorded while the guitarist was sitting and some parts might be significantly harder to play while standing. I remember Satriani telling that once in an interview, where he said that in his early phase he was always sitting while composing and sometimes found out later that he wasn't able to pull the same stuff off on stage.

Unfortunately I have seen few live videos of SS so far where he was recorded close enough so you could recognize what he's playing. But those that do look quite accurate.

But no matter if it's Nilsson or Loomis for me it's


----------



## guitar4tw (Dec 18, 2009)

One of the best guitars players ever as far as I'm concerned, and I love scar symmetry.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 18, 2009)

What guitars does he use? Is he endorsed by anyone?


----------



## guitar4tw (Dec 18, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> What guitars does he use? Is he endorsed by anyone?


He uses an Ibanez Universe from '93 as his main I think. I've seen him with another Ibanez 7 string as well.

He isn't endorsed.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm having a bit of a listen to some Scar Symmetry now. Musically these guys are amazing, and the production is spot on. On their slower, heavier riffs they borrow a lot from Morbid Angel (not a bad thing at all!) with big bends on the low strings double tracked to make them sound absolutely monsterous. The growled vocals from that Alvestam chap are horrendous though, the new growling vocalist is much better.

Just heard the Morbid trick in another song, they really do like using it


----------



## guitar4tw (Dec 18, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I'm having a bit of a listen to some Scar Symmetry now. Musically these guys are amazing, and the production is spot on. On their slower, heavier riffs they borrow a lot from Morbid Angel (not a bad thing at all!) with big bends on the low strings double tracked to make them sound absolutely monsterous. The growled vocals from that Alvestam chap are horrendous though, the new growling vocalist is much better.
> 
> Just heard the Morbid trick in another song, they really do like using it


You think Alvestam's growls are horrendous? Wow, you're in the minority on that one.


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 18, 2009)

guitar4tw said:


> He isn't endorsed.



Yes, he is. He endorses Ibanez. If you haven't seen this from the second page. GitarTurk : Per Nilsson ( Scar Symmetry ) Interview


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 18, 2009)

guitar4tw said:


> You think Alvestam's growls are horrendous? Wow, you're in the minority on that one.



He sounds like he is blowing his throat out, quite bassy and hollow as opposed to the new guy who sounds a lot tighter. I like the cleans of the new guy too. It must be a right chore bringing two vocalists on tour, and having one who could do both parts is far superior, but the two new vocalists are better at their game than the old guy was at his.


----------



## guitar4tw (Dec 18, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Yes, he is. He endorses Ibanez. If you haven't seen this from the second page. GitarTurk : Per Nilsson ( Scar Symmetry ) Interview


I stand corrected! Thanks for the interview


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 18, 2009)

guitar4tw said:


> I stand corrected! Thanks for the interview



Yeah man, no problem.


----------



## Imdeathcore (Dec 19, 2009)

he's one of my favorite just amazing


----------



## Per Nilsson (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow!!! I received a message on myspace from a mr. Derek Beilke, suggesting me to check out sevenstring.org and this thread in particular. Again, wow! Thanks for all your kind words!

Actually I was approached by sevenstring.org about a year ago about doing an interview, for different reasons it hasn't happened yet but I got word the other day that it will happen very soon. So stay tuned!

Oh and please continue the discussion in this thread as if nothing's happened, don't mind me eavesdropping hehe 

Per


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Per, hopefully you decide to stick around, it's always good to have knowledgeable members on the board. Can't wait to hear some new stuff from you! 

(get ready for the numerous "OMG PER NILSSON" comments haha)

cheers


----------



## asphyx123 (Dec 28, 2009)

Damn, it's the man himself..

Welcome to the board. 

I am really looking forward to that interview. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## guitar4tw (Dec 28, 2009)

Per Nilsson said:


> Wow!!! I received a message on myspace from a mr. Derek Beilke, suggesting me to check out sevenstring.org and this thread in particular. Again, wow! Thanks for all your kind words!
> 
> Actually I was approached by sevenstring.org about a year ago about doing an interview, for different reasons it hasn't happened yet but I got word the other day that it will happen very soon. So stay tuned!
> 
> ...



Awesome, Per in person! 

Scar Symmetry is my favorite band ever, and one of the main reasons for that is the superb guitar work that you do. I still can't get the solo from deviate from the form out of my head...

Can't wait for the interview. Keep up the awesome work dude!


----------



## Anthony (Dec 28, 2009)

Per Nilsson


----------



## Quantumface (Dec 28, 2009)

Per Nilsson said:


> Wow!!! I received a message on myspace from a mr. Derek Beilke, suggesting me to check out sevenstring.org and this thread in particular. Again, wow! Thanks for all your kind words!
> 
> Actually I was approached by sevenstring.org about a year ago about doing an interview, for different reasons it hasn't happened yet but I got word the other day that it will happen very soon. So stay tuned!
> 
> ...



ah! this would be me! im very glad you decided to check this place out!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 28, 2009)

Haha, awesome, Per's here. Let's not scare him off like we did Chris Broderick and Muhammed Suicmez, eh?


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2009)

Looking forward to the interview!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Dec 28, 2009)

Rick said:


> Looking forward to the interview!



Likewise. A hearty welcome to Per as well!


----------



## Xarn (Dec 28, 2009)

Per Nilsson said:


> Wow!!! I received a message on myspace from a mr. Derek Beilke, suggesting me to check out sevenstring.org and this thread in particular. Again, wow! Thanks for all your kind words!
> 
> Actually I was approached by sevenstring.org about a year ago about doing an interview, for different reasons it hasn't happened yet but I got word the other day that it will happen very soon. So stay tuned!
> 
> ...



Välkommen Per! Och tack för ett fantastiskt år med "Dark Matter Dimensions"!

Hoppas ni får ett minst lika bra 2010!


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 29, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> Welcome to the forum Per, hopefully you decide to stick around, it's always good to have knowledgeable members on the board. Can't wait to hear some new stuff from you!
> 
> (get ready for the numerous "OMG PER NILSSON" comments haha)
> 
> cheers


 




TheHandOfStone said:


> Haha, awesome, Per's here. Let's not scare him off like we did Chris Broderick and Muhammed Suicmez, eh?



 Let's not do this. 



On-Topic: Welcome to the forum, Per; it's wonderful to have you here.


----------



## Aeszvidel (Dec 29, 2009)

Per is short for perfection


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 29, 2009)

Holy shitballs! One of my favorite guitar players just joined my favorite message board!

All I need in here now is Kiko Loureiro and Romeo and I'm pretty sure my ass will be stuck to this seat for longer periods at a time than I already am!

Welcome aboard Per! Glad to have you as part of the ever-growing 7 string community that is sevenstring.org 

SYMMETRICAL DIMINISHED FOR THE WIN


----------



## guitar4tw (Dec 30, 2009)

Aeszvidel said:


> Per is short for perfection


I see what you did there.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 2, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> He sounds like he is blowing his throat out, quite bassy and hollow as opposed to the new guy who sounds a lot tighter. I like the cleans of the new guy too. It must be a right chore bringing two vocalists on tour, and having one who could do both parts is far superior, but the two new vocalists are better at their game than the old guy was at his.




I think most people would disagree with this lol. Christian was an amazing vocalist cleans and growls (soo gutteral / deep \m/) But the two new vocalists are still great just a bit different I think.

Anyways, welcome to the board Per!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 2, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Wow!!! I received a message on myspace from a mr. Derek Beilke, suggesting me to check out sevenstring.org and this thread in particular. Again, wow! Thanks for all your kind words!
> 
> Actually I was approached by sevenstring.org about a year ago about doing an interview, for different reasons it hasn't happened yet but I got word the other day that it will happen very soon. So stay tuned!
> 
> ...


----------



## Per Nilsson (Jan 2, 2010)

TheHandOfStone said:


> Haha, awesome, Per's here. Let's not scare him off like we did Chris Broderick and Muhammed Suicmez, eh?


 
Haha you scared Chris and Muhammed away? That's a shame. I met Chris once when we opened for Nevermore and he seemed to be a super nice guy, actually I haven't got around to check out the new Megadeth, I've got some catching up to do!



Mindcrime1204 said:


> SYMMETRICAL DIMINISHED FOR THE WIN


I love symmetrical diminished, if I come up with a nice-enough sounding phrase I can just move it around in minor 3rds, it's riding down easy street!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 2, 2010)

Per, has the fact that Vai is an influence on you have anything to do with you owning a Universe?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 2, 2010)

You have to love the "whatever's available" part in Per's rig, which is so true when touring. 

I got the Vetta because it is one one of the very few amps I can carry around to most places or upload my patches to some rental unit and be done with it. Even my POD has the same reasoning behind it - just shove it into whatever head they rented for the venue's FX loop and take it from there.


----------



## Per Nilsson (Jan 2, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Per, has the fact that Vai is an influence on you have anything to do with you owning a Universe?


I bought the Universe in 1993, a few years before bands like Korn made it popular in metal music, and one reason why I got it was because I was a HUGE Steve Vai fan at the time. But more important, I spent the first few years of the nineties playing death metal, we used six strings tuned to B, so the seven string was a dream come true to me because I missed having those high notes available to me for the solos. My Universe's got the serial number 000064 which is pretty cool I think... I still play it to this day, though it's got more than just a few dings by now.



Fred the Shred said:


> You have to love the "whatever's available" part in Per's rig, which is so true when touring.
> 
> I got the Vetta because it is one one of the very few amps I can carry around to most places or upload my patches to some rental unit and be done with it. Even my POD has the same reasoning behind it - just shove it into whatever head they rented for the venue's FX loop and take it from there.


We've actually tossed the idea around of starting using PODs (or similar devices) live. Sure the rental gear at 95% of the tour and festivals we play are decent enough, usually it's 5150s, Powerballs or triple rec's, all of which are cool amps, but every now and then I have to play through rigs that just suck, and I hate those nights haha. A POD might not sound as sweet as the best tube amp rigs in the studio, but I'm starting to think it might be a good idea live... Anyone here has any experience using PODs or similar live? Or even laptops/software amps?

I used a V-amp for lead tone on the first 2 scar sym albums, so I guess I'm not THAT picky about sound, hehe!!!


----------



## etiam (Jan 2, 2010)

huh. Completely off topic, but after watching more than half of the Jonas vs Per video, I suddenly realized that the Jonas photo was one I took. 

That aside, Per's chops are extreme. When I interviewed them, he said of his guitar, "After a few beers&#8212;it&#8217;s like, on tour, this is my woman. I have to touch her."

Right on.

Interview (It's a trip): http://www.thegauntlet.com/interview/1160/381/Scar-Symmetry.html

EDIT: Fool me, for not realizing he's right here. Howdy, Per.


----------



## Per Nilsson (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey Sam! That interview turned out pretty good I think, it's like it's not even an interview, I guess there was some serious drinking involved there hehe


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 2, 2010)

Whoa, Per's here. Awesome! I'll have those questions to you tomorrow - I was holding off for a couple of days in case you had New Years' plans and now I guess I'm gonna have to go through this thread and see what's already been answered


----------



## CooleyJr (Jan 2, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> I used a V-amp for lead tone on the first 2 scar sym albums, so I guess I'm not THAT picky about sound, hehe!!!



V-Amps have to be the best bang for the buck honestly. As long as you know what to tweak you can get pretty much any type of tone you want 

Welcome to the forum Per!!

You're quite a magnificent guitarist.


----------



## etiam (Jan 2, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Hey Sam! That interview turned out pretty good I think, it's like it's not even an interview, I guess there was some serious drinking involved there hehe



Welcome aboard. I'm fairly new myself, as it happens. 

And, yes, that interview was pretty booze-soaked. I tried following the script for a while, but realized it was ultimately best just to roll with you guys. Still one of the most fun chats I've had with a band. That was at The Metro in Chicago, when Christian was ill, so I guess his more serious presence wasn't there to balance Jonas the Jester. I agonized forever over how to render his derisory impression of a breakdown and decided that I simply couldn't do it justice. 

PS - To add to the fanfare, I'll mention that a friend of mine named his recording studio 'Holographic' after his favorite album ever. Can you guess who made it.


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 3, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Hey Sam! That interview turned out pretty good I think, it's like it's not even an interview, I guess there was some serious drinking involved there hehe


That interview was awesome to read. Jonas has an hilariously random humor - the breakdown discussion was epic! 

The chemistry between you guys really show, and I think that is the main ingredient for a band to have in order to _last._ Again, keep up the awesome work!_ 
_


----------



## asphyx123 (Jan 3, 2010)

etiam said:


> huh. Completely off topic, but after watching more than half of the Jonas vs Per video, I suddenly realized that the Jonas photo was one I took.
> 
> That aside, Per's chops are extreme. When I interviewed them, he said of his guitar, "After a few beersits like, on tour, this is my woman. I have to touch her."
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting the interview, didn't know about that one. Was quite an interesting (and fun) read.


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 4, 2010)

Here are some great live vids I found while browsing the 'tube. Not the best quality in the world, but the performances are awesome. I'm really digging Lars' voice, and mr Nilsson's solos are superb as usual.


----------



## Abstract_Logic (Jan 4, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> SYMMETRICAL DIMINISHED FOR THE WIN



What is this exactly?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 4, 2010)

Abstract_Logic said:


> What is this exactly?


 
it's a type of diminished scale that sounds awesome as shit...

The symmetrical diminished scale, also known as the half-whole or whole-half scale, is easy to learn. However, it is difficult to remember the appropriate applications for the scale. As the name implies, the scale is constructed of alternating whole and half steps and sounds very sophisticated and colorful.

(ex: E 0--1--3--4--6--7--9-10) *note the pattern*

There are only 3 different possible scales because the same scale is repeated every minor 3rd (3 notes apart)

This is the ideal scale for diminished chords too. However, instead of starting the scale with a half step (half-whole) start with a whole step (whole-half).


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 4, 2010)

Diminished triads are way over used in modern metal IMO.

Jeff Loomis is particularly a diminished triad whore


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 4, 2010)

He doesn't use symmetrical diminished from what I've really heard. Per is all over that shizz like white on rice though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah I was talking about diminished triads dude, the symmetrical diminished scale DOES rule 

Decapitated are the only band that really properly makes use of it IMO.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 4, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah I was talking about diminished triads dude, the symmetrical diminished scale DOES rule
> 
> Decapitated are the only band that really properly makes use of it IMO.


 

Oh oops, in that case, yes. Jeff Loomis is the ultimate diminished triad whore 

off topic: half the time to me loomis sounds like jason becker on his solo CD, and that is a good thing to my ears.


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 4, 2010)

So I found this video explaining them on youtube:


Damn why doesn't he cut his excess strings off? That is damn distracting. XD


----------



## Per Nilsson (Jan 8, 2010)

Diminished arpeggios are cool, they have a very recognizable sound so I try to not overuse them. When guys like Jeff Loomis use them it's mostly in a dominant phrygian context, but there's a few other scales/modes where I like to use 'em, like symmetrical diminished (with the diminished arpeggio starting from the root or from the b2), melodic minor #4 (from the root) and the "extended blues scale" which is a dorian scale with an added #4 (from the root).

Symmetrical diminished has such a cool sound to it, at least to my ears! I picked up another symmetrical scale from Slonimsky's "Thesaurus of scales and melodic patterns" that some people call "symmetrical major", though I don't think that name was used in Slonimsky's book. Symmetrical diminished's formula is alternating half/whole-steps, while symmetrical major's is alternating half-steps/minor-thirds. I use symmetric major in the tapping part of the song "Holographic Universe", you can check it out from this old album trailer we did, tapping lick starting at 1:43


----------



## Abstract_Logic (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow, My apologies i was completely knowledgeable of literally all of this, The name "Symmetrical Diminished" threw me off. I always thought it was whole half and half whole lol

EDIT: The concept behind Holographic Universe is Awesome!


----------



## Per Nilsson (Jan 8, 2010)

The 2 symmetrical diminished scales - half/whole and whole/half - are of course really modes of the same scale, however I don't find the whole/half very useful, in fact I don't think I have ever used it! And even though it's commonly considered a scale to use over diminished chords, it pretty much always sounds better to use a "natural" scale (the symmetrical scales or often referred to as "synthetic") for diminished chords, for example the 7th mode of the harmonic minor scale...

If you're as thrilled about the concept of synthetic and symmetrical scales as I am I wanna recommend you the book I mentioned, "Thesaurus of scales and melodic patterns" by Nicolas Slonimsky, it makes for a great read


----------



## Dan (Jan 8, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Haha you scared Chris and Muhammed away? That's a shame.



I have a funny feeling Chris posts here still but under an anonymous name, so as not to draw attention to himself 

As for Muhammed he still posts on here just not as often, i think he prefers to just read over threads rather than post for fear of thousands of love letters 

Welcome to the forum btw , i hope we dont frighten you away too soon


----------



## Daggorath (Jan 9, 2010)

This thread is win. As much as I love Scar Symmetry, I'd love to hear Per playing in different contexts. So... Per, solo album pl0z? =]


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm going to look more into these scales, and perhaps buy that book you're talking about Per. I want to learn more about this stuff... 

That tapping lick is insane, by the way, and that entire section is one of my favorite solos of the entire album (favorite being the Ghost Prototype 1-measurement of thought solo, holy shit that is awesome). 

Just to talk about the new album for a second, which is what I spend most of my listening time on for the moment, is the song "Pariah". One of the best songs of the album IMO, and it's a bonus track (meaning some people won't hear it!). The outro solo is absolutely spectacular. Is it on your live setlist? 

Also, how do you write your solos?


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 9, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> We've actually tossed the idea around of starting using PODs (or similar devices) live. Sure the rental gear at 95% of the tour and festivals we play are decent enough, usually it's 5150s, Powerballs or triple rec's, all of which are cool amps, but every now and then I have to play through rigs that just suck, and I hate those nights haha. A POD might not sound as sweet as the best tube amp rigs in the studio, but I'm starting to think it might be a good idea live... Anyone here has any experience using PODs or similar live? Or even laptops/software amps?
> 
> I used a V-amp for lead tone on the first 2 scar sym albums, so I guess I'm not THAT picky about sound, hehe!!!


 
I'd really, really recommend the Fractal Audio Axe-Fx then. You get a perfect rig with perfect mic'ing straight into the PA at every venue, in a 2-space rack unit. Can't beat it for portability 

I use it live with one output into the PA and one into a powered speaker, setting it up and checking the sound never takes longer than 5 minutes. And the tone is just dreamy.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 9, 2010)

The Axe FX Ultra is GREAT, but at $2,000.00, it's not for everyone. 

And I also believe Broderick still posts here under a different alias.

Per, that would be the shit of shits if you made a solo CD! Jazzy Fusiony Shreddy Goodness


----------



## Per Nilsson (Jan 9, 2010)

I would love to do a solo album, and I think eventually I will get down to it. Just have to figure out which direction I want to go with it... It has got to be real songs and not just wankfests, though the latter can be fun too. If anyone's curious to hear what I sound like playing non-metal music you should check out KAIPA, I joined the band right before recording the latest album "Angling Feelings".
www.myspace.com/kaipa

PARIAH: The outro solo was the absolutely last thing we recorded for Dark Matter Dimensions, at first we were considering editing that part out of the song but we figured we should try doing something with it first. It's my least favourite solo of the album... It was recorded in two or three takes, all improvised. The very last part of the solo is Jonas playing, just a few moments before it starts to fade out.

I haven't tried the Axe-Fx but I've heard good things about it! If I just could convince Fractal Audio giving away a few units for free.... Darn!!!

Composing solos: it's a mix of improvised and written parts. I compose the solos while recording them, usually starting by improvising over the part a few times. Sometimes the scale/arpeggio/note choices come really easy, and other times I try to figure out cool note combinations I haven't used before.


----------



## Rogueleader (Jan 9, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Diminished arpeggios are cool, they have a very recognizable sound so I try to not overuse them. When guys like Jeff Loomis use them it's mostly in a dominant phrygian context, but there's a few other scales/modes where I like to use 'em, like symmetrical diminished (with the diminished arpeggio starting from the root or from the b2), melodic minor #4 (from the root) and the "extended blues scale" which is a dorian scale with an added #4 (from the root).
> 
> Symmetrical diminished has such a cool sound to it, at least to my ears! I picked up another symmetrical scale from Slonimsky's "Thesaurus of scales and melodic patterns" that some people call "symmetrical major", though I don't think that name was used in Slonimsky's book. Symmetrical diminished's formula is alternating half/whole-steps, while symmetrical major's is alternating half-steps/minor-thirds. I use symmetric major in the tapping part of the song "Holographic Universe", you can check it out from this old album trailer we did, tapping lick starting at 1:43




Where do you suggest starting in that book? I bought "Thesaurus of Scales..." a half year ago and only got a page into it and quit. You have to use a music thesaurs to understand half the terms (ultrapolation, etc.)!

And not to put to fine a point on it, but I love your music.


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 10, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> I would love to do a solo album, and I think eventually I will get down to it. Just have to figure out which direction I want to go with it... It has got to be real songs and not just wankfests, though the latter can be fun too. If anyone's curious to hear what I sound like playing non-metal music you should check out KAIPA, I joined the band right before recording the latest album "Angling Feelings".
> www.myspace.com/kaipa
> 
> PARIAH: The outro solo was the absolutely last thing we recorded for Dark Matter Dimensions, at first we were considering editing that part out of the song but we figured we should try doing something with it first. It's my least favourite solo of the album... It was recorded in two or three takes, all improvised. The very last part of the solo is Jonas playing, just a few moments before it starts to fade out.
> ...



Wow, it's your least favorite solo? I love it  Oh well...

Checking out Kaipa now, by the way. It's cool.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm just listening to 'The Murder' by The Absence... I'd forgotton it has an AWESOME Per Nilsson solo at the end of the string of solos!



WE ARE YOUR MASTERS NOWWW!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 10, 2010)

How did you and Jonas come across getting solo sections on The Absense CD, Per? 

Also, out of curiosity, what are some of your favorite pickup combinations? I know I read that you play mostly with whatever comes stock, but if you could choose a pickup combo - what would it probably be? 

Thanks for taking some time out now and then to chill with us on sevenstring.org, dude! 

EDIT: +1 on _real_ songs for a future solo album. I'm all for that! Maybe just 1 off the wall wankfest solo though just for good measure, lol


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 10, 2010)

Jonas produced The Absence album.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 10, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Jonas produced The Absence album.


 
Damn... I even remember that I read that somewhere and totally forgot about it till you mentioned it. Thanks for reminding me


----------



## Harry (Jan 10, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> I bought the Universe in 1993, a few years before bands like Korn made it popular in metal music, and one reason why I got it was because I was a HUGE Steve Vai fan at the time. But more important, I spent the first few years of the nineties playing death metal, we used six strings tuned to B, so the seven string was a dream come true to me because I missed having those high notes available to me for the solos. My Universe's got the serial number 000064 which is pretty cool I think... I still play it to this day, though it's got more than just a few dings by now.
> 
> 
> We've actually tossed the idea around of starting using PODs (or similar devices) live. Sure the rental gear at 95% of the tour and festivals we play are decent enough, usually it's 5150s, Powerballs or triple rec's, all of which are cool amps, but every now and then I have to play through rigs that just suck, and I hate those nights haha. A POD might not sound as sweet as the best tube amp rigs in the studio, but I'm starting to think it might be a good idea live... Anyone here has any experience using PODs or similar live? Or even laptops/software amps?
> ...



Welcome aboard Per

In terms of using laptops, a bit of DAW software knowledge is required and of course a good audio interface, but it can be done and some people gig that way.
By programming with the DAW software, you can automate the sounds, so there is no button pressing for channel switching for clean or leads or rhythm, it just all happens as you play.
I would suggest sticking with real amps for now, but of course nothing wrong with experimenting.
In terms of amp sounds, there are some fantastic free amp sim plug ins available.
There are great ENGL sims, 5150 sims. Not many good Recto sims yet, but that could be due to change as I've heard people working on them.


----------



## ALLEGAEON (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, this thread got bigger than i had iimagined.

I have been wondering for years what you guys used on pitch black progress for the leads figuring it was some high end amp or some mixture of sorts. Funny that its a V-amp, never would have guessed but whatever works, the leads sound great.

I actually have been talking back and forth with Jonas for a while wanting him to produce our Metal Blade debut album but it wasnt in the cards this go-around, budget stuff. Maybe sometime in the future.


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 13, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm just listening to 'The Murder' by The Absence... I'd forgotton it has an AWESOME Per Nilsson solo at the end of the string of solos!
> 
> 
> 
> WE ARE YOUR MASTERS NOWWW!


Indeed, that solo is awesome!  

Heard it for the first time now...


----------



## Per Nilsson (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't know shit about pickups. I haven't changed a pickup on a guitar ever, I'm just too lazy I guess!

The Absence solo came out pretty good I think... It's nice to do a guest spot for friends every now and then. Some other guest solos I've done:

FUELBLOODED - cool band from the Netherlands, did a solo on their forthcoming album
ISOLE - epic doom from my hometown, did a solo on their latest album
EREB ALTOR - also from my hometown, did a solo on their debutalbum which I think might be my best solo ever!



Rogueleader said:


> Where do you suggest starting in that book? I bought "Thesaurus of Scales..." a half year ago and only got a page into it and quit. You have to use a music thesaurs to understand half the terms (ultrapolation, etc.)!
> 
> And not to put to fine a point on it, but I love your music.


 
I'm pretty sure those terms used in the book are explained well early in the book? A lot of the melodic patterns in the book are based on dividing the octave into equal-sized parts (tri-tone, major 3rds, minor 3rds, major 2nds) and then inter- infra- and ultra-polating to make often symmetric-sounding melodic patterns. Some of them sound amazing, while others might sound a bit too "out there". The book also lists a lot of heptatonic and pentatonic scales, and a real favourite of mine - BITONAL ARPEGGIOS - seriously useful!!! I found this video on YouTube of some guy playing examples from the book, check it out! I'm not too fond of the heptatonic arpeggios, the bitonal ones are THE SHIT if you ask me!


Same dude with pentatonic scales from the book:


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Per, welcome to the forum

I'm quite a huge fan amongst the many others on here. Got a quick question for you, what model 8-string guitars did you guys use for the 2 songs on "Dark Matter Dimensions"?


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 14, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> Hey Per, welcome to the forum
> 
> I'm quite a huge fan amongst the many others on here. Got a quick question for you, what model 8-string guitars did you guys use for the 2 songs on "Dark Matter Dimensions"?


They used the Ibanez 8 string, as you can see in this video at 0:19 and 0:37



These studio diaries are seriously awesome, by the way. I hope you keep doing them for the next album. 

Which song of the Ereb Altor album is your solo, Per?


----------



## Per Nilsson (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes it's the standard RG 8-string.

You can check out the Ereb Altor solo on their myspace, the song is called "By Honour" and the solo starts at the 5:05 mark:
Ereb Altor on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 14, 2010)

Holy shit that solo was awesome 

I especially love the ending of it... It's very "per Nilsson-esque", which is 100% a good thing. The song as a whole was very cool, as well.


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 14, 2010)

guitar4tw said:


> They used the Ibanez 8 string, as you can see in this video at 0:19 and 0:37
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks dude 

I love watching studio diaries.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 14, 2010)

being the per fan i am, i searched for the solo lastnight ... its a song with the word Honour in it, thats all i remember.. and indeed its fucking genius!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 14, 2010)

I love how stupid Scar Symmetry are in their videos 

For that very reason I'd also love to get drunk with them


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 14, 2010)

It's really awesome seeing a band that enjoys recording together.


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, you can't say the guys look bored together. There is so much awesome nonsense going on in those video diaries...

For example Henrik at 0:27... Hahaha


----------



## etiam (Jan 14, 2010)

Huh. I never knew that was you on the Ereb Altor song, Per. Good band, and an underrated one. I probably should have guessed that wasn't one of the original members, though--not precisely the sort of thing they'd throw down on their own, is it. 

While we're rehashing old work of yours, what's the word on World Below?


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 15, 2010)

Damn, sad so see you guys pulling out of the gig at Rockstad Falun, I was really looking forward to that  I'll have to catch you guys some other time, I guess.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jan 15, 2010)

Per Nilsson in Kaipa? Why the fuck did no one tell me about this!?


----------



## Per Nilsson (Jan 17, 2010)

Jonas asked me to record solos and keyboards for World Below's 2nd album (for those of you who are not in the loop, World Below is Jonas Kjellgren's doom metal project). I did the album and a few shows with them but since doom is not really my thing I quit the band... They have released a 3rd album since - their best one in my opinion and with some really nice guitar playing by Jonas - but they haven't played live since I left and I don't know if the band really exists anymore. If you're a doom fan you should check all 3 albums out, in my opinion it's better than most doom I've heard.

*KAIPA* news: "*IN THE WAKE OF EVOLUTION*", the band's 10th studio album, will be released by InsideOut records, release date: Germany/Austria/Switzerland: March 12th, Rest of Europe March 15th, USA April 2010.


----------



## Rogueleader (Jan 17, 2010)

Didn't check here for a while, just checked in and saw you responded to my question. Thanks a ton.

What kinds of scales and modes do you find yourself the most drawn to in your soloing/rhythm playing?

edit: Also saw that you enjoying skiing, if you're ever in the area drop by Teton Village (Jackson Hole, Wyoming) and we can hit up the backcountry.


----------



## Per Nilsson (Jan 17, 2010)

Rogueleader said:


> What kinds of scales and modes do you find yourself the most drawn to in your soloing/rhythm playing?


 
When I do a solo it depends on the part I'm playing over, the chord progression... Obviously! Sometimes the backing riffing is just made up of a few notes, which means I can choose which scale/modality I wanna use. Like my solo in Morphogenesis, where I chose to use phrygian/dominant phrygian though I could've used symmetrical diminished for example.

Most of the music I write for Scar Sym is in common scales and modes, though I like to occasionally use more rare modes for effect (like symmetrical major, melodic minor #4 and such).



Rogueleader said:


> edit: Also saw that you enjoying skiing, if you're ever in the area drop by Teton Village (Jackson Hole, Wyoming) and we can hit up the backcountry.


 
Haha that skiing dude is not me! I'm not very fond of sports, especially not winter sports haha!!!


----------



## Rogueleader (Jan 18, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Haha that skiing dude is not me! I'm not very fond of sports, especially not winter sports haha!!!


 Woops, I thought that guy in the first page video was you. (
Guess I'm slow on the uptake) I wouldn't ski either if I had your chops.


----------



## Per Nilsson (Feb 4, 2010)

We've posted a little appetizer of the new KAIPA album on the Kaipa myspace, if you're into prog you might wanna check it out:
www.myspace.com/kaipa


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 4, 2010)

Why do you kick so much ass?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 4, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> We've posted a little appetizer of the new KAIPA album on the Kaipa myspace, if you're into prog you might wanna check it out:
> www.myspace.com/kaipa


 
Will be definitely checking this out. Thanks Per!


----------



## guitar4tw (Feb 5, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> We've posted a little appetizer of the new KAIPA album on the Kaipa myspace, if you're into prog you might wanna check it out:
> www.myspace.com/kaipa


I love the guitar work in that sample. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 5, 2010)

Checked out the clips, now working through the back catalogue on myspace.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Feb 5, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> We've posted a little appetizer of the new KAIPA album on the Kaipa myspace, if you're into prog you might wanna check it out:
> www.myspace.com/kaipa


 

Honestly, Mr. Nilsson, how is it jamming with the legendary Morgan Agren? He's a fucking beast, and pretty much showed me that I'll never be a good drummer. Picturing you two jamming out is a mind fuck


----------



## Per Nilsson (Feb 5, 2010)

SerratedSkies said:


> Honestly, Mr. Nilsson, how is it jamming with the legendary Morgan Agren? He's a fucking beast, and pretty much showed me that I'll never be a good drummer. Picturing you two jamming out is a mind fuck


 
*Kaipa* is a studio project, with keyboard player/band general *Hans Lundin* writing all of the music and lyrics. We never rehearse, and everyone except for the vocalists record in their own studios! Hans records his keyboard parts first - while writing the songs - and then send the keyboards tracks along with programmed drums and bass tracks. I record the guitars at my studio, and then send it to Morgan who records drums at his own studio. Usually the vocals are recorded at Hans' studio right after the guitars are finished. Jonas records his bass parts last.

Which means I haven't actually jammed with Morgan. I've attended some of the drum recording sessions though, and it's really nice to watch him jam out over my solos! Morgan might just be my favourite drummer ever, if the world was just his musicality and drumming skills would have made him a billionarie. I've been a fan of his work for a long time, and the first time I met him in person - while recording "Angling Feelings" - he told me: "your solos are great, they have a Holdsworthian quality to them". I probably blushed and stuttered something like "t-t-t-thank you!".

EVERYONE should check out all the Mats/Morgan albums, as well as Fredrik Thordendal's "Sol Niger Within", and what the heck - check out every Kaipa album featuring Morgan, for some of the best drumming you'll hear in your lifetime. Seriously! Don't miss out!!! Morgan Agren FTW!


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 5, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> ...and the first time I met him in person - while recording "Angling Feelings" - he told me: "your solos are great, they have a Holdsworthian quality to them". I probably blushed and stuttered something like "t-t-t-thank you!".



QFT! You're amazing Per! 



Per Nilsson said:


> EVERYONE should check out all the Mats/Morgan albums, as well as Fredrik Thordendal's "Sol Niger Within", and what the heck - check out every Kaipa album featuring Morgan, for some of the best drumming you'll hear in your lifetime. Seriously! Don't miss out!!! Morgan Agren FTW!


----------

